
NTSB Revokes Tesla's Party Status to March 23 Fatal Crash Investigation - hyperrail
https://ntsb.gov/news/press-releases/Pages/NR20180412.aspx
======
hyperrail
This is the official statement from NTSB following Bloomberg's earlier report:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-12/tesla-
wit...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-12/tesla-withdraws-
from-ntsb-crash-probe-over-autopilot-data-flap)

with previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16821054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16821054)

